# Brisbane & SEQ Grain Bulk Buy Nov 2008



## NickB

Following on from the ressurection of the old BB thread, I've started this one. I'm keen for at least a couple of sacks depending on dates etc.

Cheers


----------



## TidalPete

ATM I am keen on 1 x BB Wheat & 1/2 sacks of W.Munich-1 & W.Vienna if anyone cares to share a split? 
Still got quite a bit from the last bulk buy.

TP :beer:


----------



## bradsbrew

NickB said:


> Following on from the ressurection of the old BB thread, I've started this one. I'm keen for at least a couple of sacks depending on dates etc.
> 
> Cheers



Have we got a list of grains or should we just use the spreadsheet from the last one?

cheers Brad


----------



## TidalPete

bradsbrew said:


> Have we got a list of grains or should we just use the spreadsheet from the last one?
> 
> cheers Brad



Get on to the CraftBrewer site & click the "Bulk Buy" link for the list of grains available & the latest prices (Which should be the same as last time I reckon).

TP :beer:


----------



## clean brewer

NickB said:


> Following on from the ressurection of the old BB thread, I've started this one. I'm keen for at least a couple of sacks depending on dates etc.
> 
> Cheers



Hey NickB,
Not sure if you can edit the title, but it probably would be good to put it in as a Brisbane, Sunshine Coast and Fraser Coast Bulk buy.

Since im in Hervey Bay, I could do with some Fraser Coast guys to go in it aswell, so to make it more worthwhile to come down to Brisbane for the Pick-up.

Id be keen to let the thread go for a month and get a delivery at the start of December, that way its all over with before the Xmas, New Year and School Holiday craziness..

Cheers


----------



## Ross

TidalPete said:


> Get on to the CraftBrewer site & click the "Bulk Buy" link for the list of grains available & the latest prices (Which should be the same as last time I reckon).
> 
> TP :beer:



Not quite - Imported malt went up 10% on the 1st November, due to the weak dollar. Further increases will follow if it doesn't recover.
Aussie malts unaffected & remain the same.
In the long term though, prices for the harvest being reaped now (which will be here next Easter), are down on this years prices.

cheers Ross


----------



## TidalPete

Ross said:


> Not quite - Imported malt went up 10% on the 1st November, due to the weak dollar. Further increases will follow if it doesn't recover.
> Aussie malts unaffected & remain the same.
> In the long term though, prices for the harvest being reaped now (which will be here next Easter), are down on this years prices.
> 
> cheers Ross



Rossco,
Thanks for the update. When will we see the new prices listed on the CraftBrewer site?
Was just going by the following info on the "Bulk buy" page ten minutes ago. --- All prices GST inc. Updated 1st April 2008 ---

As an aside to my query to Ross, do we really need a new thread for this? If we were to create a new thread every time we did a bulk buy the forum would be littered with an excess of threads for the same thing?

clean brewer,
I can see where you're coming from in regards to a name change but is it really necessary? 
Anyone can tell from the poster's info below their avatar that the bulk buy is not confined to Brisbane. Just my 2 Bob's worth.


TP :beer:


----------



## bindi

TidalPete said:


> ATM I am keen on 1 x BB Wheat & 1/2 sacks of W.Munich-1 & W.Vienna if anyone cares to share a split?
> Still got quite a bit from the last bulk buy.
> 
> TP :beer:


 

Hey Pete, I will split the Wey Munich and Wey Vienna with you, even up 10% it's good stuff, could do with half a Wheat as well, I will wait and see on the Wheat.
Should not need base grains until next year [I hope].  
Another monster is growing fast, bulk buy madness.


----------



## NickB

clean brewer said:


> Hey NickB,
> Not sure if you can edit the title, but it probably would be good to put it in as a Brisbane, Sunshine Coast and Fraser Coast Bulk buy.




Hey, Looks like we'll need a Mod to change the title to "Brisbane & SEQ Grain Bulk Buy Nov 2008" if possible.

Didn't mean to leave you guys out...Sorry!!!


----------



## Batz

I'll be in for a few bags as usual

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

NickB said:


> Hey, Looks like we'll need a Mod to change the title to "Brisbane & SEQ Grain Bulk Buy Nov 2008" if possible.
> 
> Didn't mean to leave you guys out...Sorry!!!



Nick,
Take a look at my modified post above. I also don't want to cause any grief. It is only my opinion.
Bindi --- looks like we have a deal.

TP :beer:


----------



## stillscottish

Christ Almighty, you guys.
I've just started on the grain from the swap before the LAST one.

I'm obviously not the alcoholic I'm always being accused of being.  

Campbell
girly drinker


----------



## yardy

clean brewer said:


> *Since im in Hervey Bay, I could do with some Fraser Coast guys to go in it aswell, so to make it more worthwhile to come down to Brisbane for the Pick-up.
> 
> Id be keen to let the thread go for a month and get a delivery at the start of December, that way its all over with before the Xmas, New Year and School Holiday craziness..
> *
> Cheers





any Bundy area brewers in on this ?


Cheers
Yard


----------



## bonj

I'm up for a sack of BB Ale, depending on dates.


----------



## Batz

NickB said:


> Hey, Looks like we'll need a Mod to change the title to "Brisbane & SEQ Grain Bulk Buy Nov 2008" if possible.



Done


----------



## winkle

stillscottish said:


> Christ Almighty, you guys.
> I've just started on the grain from the swap before the LAST one.
> 
> I'm obviously not the alcoholic I'm always being accused of being.
> 
> Campbell
> girly drinker



HTFU


----------



## NickB

Batz said:


> Done



Love your work mate!

Just realised I have 1/2 sack of Munich and 1/4 sack of Vienna from the past couple of BBs..... Think a brewday is in order for tomorrow! Now, a Vienna Lager or an Oktoberfest (bit late obviously...maybe it should be a Decemberfest.....!)

Cheers

PS: Perry - hurry up and make another post mate.... Happy 1500th :beerbang:


----------



## clean brewer

TidalPete said:


> Rossco,
> Thanks for the update. When will we see the new prices listed on the CraftBrewer site?
> Was just going by the following info on the "Bulk buy" page ten minutes ago. --- All prices GST inc. Updated 1st April 2008 ---
> 
> As an aside to my query to Ross, do we really need a new thread for this? If we were to create a new thread every time we did a bulk buy the forum would be littered with an excess of threads for the same thing?
> 
> clean brewer,
> I can see where you're coming from in regards to a name change but is it really necessary?
> Anyone can tell from the poster's info below their avatar that the bulk buy is not confined to Brisbane. Just my 2 Bob's worth.
> 
> 
> TP :beer:



Sorry TP,
Just thought in case there were some new AG brewers(like myself) lurking around in my neck of the woods or a little further beyond that havnt been in on a Bulk Buy before and want to.. :icon_cheers: See, for us country/coastal people, Brisbane is still 3-3.5hrs away, just in case they are scared to go in on it..

Plus, I dont mind being the one to come pick up the grain for the guys up in this area..

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> Done



It would have been better to scrub the "Nov 2008" & keep this thread for next year, and the year after, and the year after that, etc, etc. But what would I know? <_< 

TP :beer:

Just saw your post CB. If you ever need a stopover on the way down just PM me.


----------



## NickB

Pete,

that's cool, just was getting lost wading through the 29 pages of the last BB 

Cheers


----------



## clean brewer

TidalPete said:


> It would have been better to scrub the "Nov 2008" & keep this thread for next year, and the year after, and the year after that, etc, etc. But what would I know? <_<
> 
> TP :beer:
> 
> Just saw your post CB. If you ever need a stopover on the way down just PM me.



Cheers TP,

Lived on the Sunny Coast for 7 years, 3 years ago, so got a few places to stop over, but these days would rather hang out with someone from the Brewerhood, Ill definetly PM you on that one mate...


----------



## browndog

I'm pretty good with base malt, but will look at mopping up any of the 1/2 sacks of specialties.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## winkle

I could use a bag of BB Ale, but it might cost me my goolies.

Yaa, 1500 posts (about 20 of them were worthwhile and on topic)


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> Yaa, 1500 posts (about 20 of them were worthwhile and on topic)



Looks like we're partners in crime Perry. :lol: 

TP :beer:


----------



## TidalPete

clean brewer said:


> Cheers TP,
> 
> Lived on the Sunny Coast for 7 years, 3 years ago, so got a few places to stop over, but these days would rather hang out with someone from the Brewerhood, Ill definetly PM you on that one mate...



Been here 26 years now CB & many, many more years of continuous weekends in my youth in a local surf club. What a shame we never met to party. :icon_cheers: 
I am a country boy too from around your present location.
TP :beer:


----------



## Batz

Thanks Nick



> It would have been better to scrub the "Nov 2008" & keep this thread for next year, and the year after, and the year after that, etc, etc. But what would I know?
> 
> TP




You can't please all of the people all of the time


Batz


----------



## bconnery

I'm in for 1 X Wey Pils, 1/2 munich if possible, and 1/2 wheat if possible, don't care what brand...


----------



## The Scientist

Hi all,

Yeah I know my address doesn't say Ipswich yet but I'll be moving there in early Dec. So if I can get in on this I'll put my name down for a bag of Wheat Malt.

Let me know,

Cheers :beer:


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> Thanks Nick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't please all of the people all of the time
> 
> 
> Batz



What a shame Batz. I thought you were very good at that?   :icon_cheers: 

TP :beer:


----------



## Screwtop

Don't give a shit about the name of the post or the year.

But would like to participate again, couple of bags of base malt. Happy to pick up for the Sunny Coast and take stuff on to Gympie for collection by any brewers living north.

Screwy


----------



## kram

I would be keen on 1/2 a sack of the floor malted GP if there were any other takers.


----------



## bconnery

kram said:


> I would be keen on 1/2 a sack of the floor malted GP if there were any other takers.



I have an almost full sack of MO but stuff it, I'll take you up on that. The stuff keeps after all


----------



## TidalPete

Screwtop said:


> Happy to pick up for the Sunny Coast and take stuff on to Gympie for collection by any brewers living north.
> Screwy




That's great news Screwtop. You can collect & deliver Bindi's grain & I will collect my own.


----------



## Batz

Screwtop said:


> Don't give a shit about the name of the post or the year.
> 
> But would like to participate again, couple of bags of base malt. Happy to pick up for the Sunny Coast and take stuff on to Gympie for collection by any brewers living north.
> 
> Screwy




Need a shotgun Screwy?
Pleased to do the trip with a local








Batz


----------



## Screwtop

Batz said:


> Need a shotgun Screwy?
> Pleased to do the trip with a local
> 
> View attachment 22185
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batz




Happy if ya wanna ride shotgun Batz :lol:


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer

so it's looking good...

NickB..................................2Xsacks
TidalP.................................1Xwheat
.................................0.5Xmunich1
.................................0.5XVienna
Bindi...................................0.5Xmunich1
.....................................0.5Vienna
Batz ..................................Something
Bonj...................................1Xsack
Winkle................................1Xsack
Kram..................................0.5X(fm) Golden Pro.
BC......................................as above
.....................................1X(W) pils
.....................................0.5Xmunich
.....................................0.5X(W)wheat
TS ....................................1Xsacks
Screw. ..............................2Xsacks
Sunshine..............................5Xsacks inc. 0.5Xmunich, 0.5(w) wheat
CleanB.................................???????


----------



## Screwtop

TidalPete said:


> That's great news Screwtop. You can collect & deliver Bindi's grain & I will collect my own.




No worries Pete, but you could save some $ by collecting from Bindi's or wherever the bulk grain is dropped off for Sunny Coast Brewers.


----------



## porky

yardy said:


> any Bundy area brewers in on this ?
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Yard



Mate,
I am going to buy in a full pallet, 20 sacks in the near future for the price brake. We could go up to 36 on a pallet so if you are interested let me know. I can get 20 bags shipped by Followmont for between 150 and 160 bucks to Bundy. If anyone is interested I will either buy less for myself, or we can go up to 36 sacks per pallet.
Should be ready to order in a few weeks.
Cheers,
Bud


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> That's great news Screwtop. You can collect & deliver Bindi's grain & I will collect my own.


----------



## clean brewer

Batz said:


> View attachment 22186



Looks like good buddys, but, sounds like something has gone wrong............


----------



## clean brewer

budwiser said:


> Mate,
> I am going to buy in a full pallet, 20 sacks in the near future for the price brake. We could go up to 36 on a pallet so if you are interested let me know. I can get 20 bags shipped by Followmont for between 150 and 160 bucks to Bundy. If anyone is interested I will either buy less for myself, or we can go up to 36 sacks per pallet.
> Should be ready to order in a few weeks.
> Cheers,
> Bud



Sounds good mate but I think ill stick with the Brissy & SE Qld bulk buy, they are alredy up to 20 sacks and it also gets everyone topped up again for quite a while by the look/sound of it....

so it's looking good...

NickB..................................2Xsacks
TidalP.................................1Xwheat
.................................0.5Xmunich1
.................................0.5XVienna
Bindi...................................0.5Xmunich1
.....................................0.5Vienna
Batz ..................................Something
Bonj...................................1Xsack
Winkle................................1Xsack
Kram..................................0.5X(fm) Golden Pro.
BC......................................as above
.....................................1X(W) pils
.....................................0.5Xmunich
.....................................0.5X(W)wheat
TS ....................................1Xsacks
Screw. ..............................2Xsacks
Sunshine..............................5Xsacks inc. 0.5Xmunich, 0.5(w) wheat
CleanB.................................3 sacks plus some


----------



## bradsbrew

I'll grab a sack as well.

NickB..................................2Xsacks
TidalP.................................1Xwheat
.................................0.5Xmunich1
.................................0.5XVienna
Bindi...................................0.5Xmunich1
.....................................0.5Vienna
Batz ..................................Something
Bonj...................................1Xsack
Winkle................................1Xsack
Kram..................................0.5X(fm) Golden Pro.
BC......................................as above
.....................................1X(W) pils
.....................................0.5Xmunich
.....................................0.5X(W)wheat
TS ....................................1Xsacks
Screw. ..............................2Xsacks
Sunshine..............................5Xsacks inc. 0.5Xmunich, 0.5(w) wheat
CleanB.................................3 sacks plus some
Bradsbrew............................1 sack BB Ale

Cheers Brad


----------



## The King of Spain

I am in for 2 sacks as well


NickB..................................2Xsacks
TidalP.................................1Xwheat
.................................0.5Xmunich1
.................................0.5XVienna
Bindi...................................0.5Xmunich1
.....................................0.5Vienna
Batz ..................................Something
Bonj...................................1Xsack
Winkle................................1Xsack
Kram..................................0.5X(fm) Golden Pro.
BC......................................as above
.....................................1X(W) pils
.....................................0.5Xmunich
.....................................0.5X(W)wheat
TS ....................................1Xsacks
Screw. ..............................2Xsacks
Sunshine..............................5Xsacks inc. 0.5Xmunich, 0.5(w) wheat
CleanB.................................3 sacks plus some
Bradsbrew............................1 sack BB Ale
KOS.....................................1 x BB Ale
...........................................1 x BB Galaxy

[/quote]


----------



## bindi

NickB..................................2Xsacks
TidalP.................................1Xwheat
.................................0.5Xmunich1
.................................0.5XVienna
Bindi...................................0.5Xmunich1
.....................................0.5Vienna PLUS 1 sack 
Batz ..................................Something
Bonj...................................1Xsack
Winkle................................1Xsack
Kram..................................0.5X(fm) Golden Pro.
BC......................................as above
.....................................1X(W) pils
.....................................0.5Xmunich
.....................................0.5X(W)wheat
TS ....................................1Xsacks
Screw. ..............................2Xsacks
Sunshine..............................5Xsacks inc. 0.5Xmunich, 0.5(w) wheat
CleanB.................................3 sacks plus some
Bradsbrew............................1 sack BB Ale
KOS.....................................1 x BB Ale
...........................................1 x BB Galaxy


----------



## clean brewer

Doing well, 23+ sacks already.... :beerbang:


----------



## bonj

The Scientist said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Yeah I know my address doesn't say Ipswich yet but I'll be moving there in early Dec. So if I can get in on this I'll put my name down for a bag of Wheat Malt.
> 
> Let me know,
> 
> Cheers :beer:


Ahh! That must have been you I was talking to at the ANHC Gala Dinner! I'm not real good with names... or it could have been all the beer :lol:
It's a pity you will miss the swap in late November, but if you want to be on the Queensland Brewerhood email list, send me a PM with your email address. 
I'm happy to pick up and hold your wheat for you if that helps. 

I wonder if we can get Sqyre to weave his spreadsheet magic again.


----------



## browndog

Bonj said:


> Ahh! That must have been you I was talking to at the ANHC Gala Dinner! I'm not real good with names... or it could have been all the beer :lol:
> It's a pity you will miss the swap in late November, but if you want to be on the Queensland Brewerhood email list, send me a PM with your email address.
> I'm happy to pick up and hold your wheat for you if that helps.
> 
> I wonder if we can get Sqyre to weave his spreadsheet magic again.



Another PIMP on the way Ben!

-BD


----------



## Screwtop

NickB..................................2Xsacks
TidalP.................................1Xwheat
.................................0.5Xmunich1
.................................0.5XVienna
Bindi...................................0.5Xmunich1
.....................................0.5Vienna PLUS 1 sack 
Batz ..................................Something
Bonj...................................1Xsack
Winkle................................1Xsack
Kram..................................0.5X(fm) Golden Pro.
BC......................................as above
.....................................1X(W) pils
.....................................0.5Xmunich
.....................................0.5X(W)wheat
TS ....................................1Xsacks
Screwtop..............................1 x Marris Otter 1 x BB Galaxy
Sunshine..............................5Xsacks inc. 0.5Xmunich, 0.5(w) wheat
CleanB.................................3 sacks plus some
Bradsbrew............................1 sack BB Ale
KOS.....................................1 x BB Ale
...........................................1 x BB Galaxy


----------



## yardy

budwiser said:


> Mate,
> I am going to buy in a full pallet, 20 sacks in the near future for the price brake. We could go up to 36 on a pallet so if you are interested let me know. I can get 20 bags shipped by Followmont for between 150 and 160 bucks to Bundy. If anyone is interested I will either buy less for myself, or we can go up to 36 sacks per pallet.
> Should be ready to order in a few weeks.
> Cheers,
> Bud



apologies for the slight hijack

no worries bud, still got a fair bit left from Andrews bulk buy but I'd be in for at least 2 sacks :icon_cheers: 

Cheers
Yard


----------



## Ross

Guys,

You might want to put whether its Fawcetts (Floor malted) or Bairds you are chasing, for whoever organises this.

cheers Ross


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer

NickB..................................2Xsacks
TidalP.................................1Xwheat
.................................0.5Xmunich1
.................................0.5XVienna
Bindi...................................0.5Xmunich1
.....................................0.5Vienna PLUS 1 sack 
Batz ..................................Something
Bonj...................................1Xsack
Winkle................................1Xsack
Kram..................................0.5X(fm) Golden Pro.
BC......................................as above
.....................................1X(W) pils
.....................................0.5Xmunich
.....................................0.5X(W)wheat
TS ....................................1Xsacks
Screwtop..............................1 x Marris Otter 1 x BB Galaxy
Sunshine.............................. 0.5Xmunich, 0.5(w) oganic wheat
...........................................1XMarris Otter (Floor M.)
...........................................1XP.Pilsner
...........................................1XVienna
...........................................1XBB Ale
CleanB.................................3 sacks plus some
Bradsbrew............................1 sack BB Ale
KOS.....................................1 x BB Ale
...........................................1 x BB Galaxy


----------



## porky

yardy said:


> no worries bud, still got a fair bit left from Andrews bulk buy but I'd be in for at least 2 sacks :icon_cheers:
> 
> Cheers
> Yard



I will send you a PM when I am going to order.

Cheers,
Bud


----------



## The Scientist

Bonj said:


> Ahh! That must have been you I was talking to at the ANHC Gala Dinner! I'm not real good with names... or it could have been all the beer :lol:
> It's a pity you will miss the swap in late November, but if you want to be on the Queensland Brewerhood email list, send me a PM with your email address.
> I'm happy to pick up and hold your wheat for you if that helps.
> 
> I wonder if we can get Sqyre to weave his spreadsheet magic again.




Thats me Bonj,

I introduced myself at the urinal, so I guess you had other things on your mind :lol: 

Cheers for the offer mate, i'll let you know.

:beer:


----------



## bindi

NickB..................................2Xsacks
TidalP.................................1Xwheat
.................................0.5Xmunich1
.................................0.5XVienna
Bindi...................................0.5Xmunich1
.....................................0.5Vienna 1 x BB Galaxy
Batz ..................................Something
Bonj...................................1Xsack
Winkle................................1Xsack
Kram..................................0.5X(fm) Golden Pro.
BC......................................as above
.....................................1X(W) pils
.....................................0.5Xmunich
.....................................0.5X(W)wheat
TS ....................................1Xsacks
Screwtop..............................1 x Marris Otter 1 x BB Galaxy
Sunshine.............................. 0.5Xmunich, 0.5(w) oganic wheat
...........................................1XMarris Otter (Floor M.)
...........................................1XP.Pilsner
...........................................1XVienna
...........................................1XBB Ale
CleanB.................................3 sacks plus some
Bradsbrew............................1 sack BB Ale
KOS.....................................1 x BB Ale
...........................................1 x BB Galaxy

Edit: What sack I require as opposed to 1 sack.


----------



## The King of Spain

NickB..................................2Xsacks
TidalP.................................1Xwheat
.................................0.5Xmunich1
.................................0.5XVienna
Bindi...................................0.5Xmunich1
.....................................0.5Vienna 1 x BB Galaxy
Batz ..................................Something
Bonj...................................1Xsack
Winkle................................1Xsack
Kram..................................0.5X(fm) Golden Pro.
BC......................................as above
.....................................1X(W) pils
.....................................0.5Xmunich
.....................................0.5X(W)wheat
TS ....................................1Xsacks
Screwtop..............................1 x Marris Otter 1 x BB Galaxy
Sunshine.............................. 0.5Xmunich, 0.5(w) oganic wheat
...........................................1XMarris Otter (Floor M.)
...........................................1XP.Pilsner
...........................................1XVienna
...........................................1XBB Ale
CleanB.................................3 sacks plus some
Bradsbrew............................1 sack BB Ale
The King of Spain.................. 1 x BB Ale
...........................................1 x BB Galaxy

Edit: Full Login ID for PMs etc


----------



## sqyre

I still need to check but i'm pretty sure my stocks are fine... :icon_cheers: 
Renae just reminded me that i apparently still have a bag to collect from Ross from the last Bulk Buy.. That i forgot all about.  

Unfortunatly, I will be too busy over the next few weeks with the Swap preperations to help out with the Bulk Buy organisation...
But if whoever takes it on, wants a copy of the spreadsheet let me know and i will email it to them..

Also it would probably pay to keep in mind that the Case Swap is on the 29th of November. (4weeks away)
I think if you had the pick up the same day it might save a few guys a 2nd trip but it might also get a bit hectic having bags of grain and all the swap gear squashed into cars. Probably wouldn't be an issue if its only a bag or 2..
Anyway thats for you guys to work out...

Cheers,
Sqyre...


----------



## TidalPete

The King of Spain said:


> NickB..................................2Xsacks
> TidalP.........................1.0 X BB Wheat
> .................................0.5 X W Munich1
> .................................0.5 X W Vienna
> .................................0.5 x W Rye
> Bindi...................................0.5Xmunich1
> .....................................0.5Vienna 1 x BB Galaxy
> Batz ..................................Something
> Bonj...................................1Xsack
> Winkle................................1Xsack
> Kram..................................0.5X(fm) Golden Pro.
> BC......................................as above
> .....................................1X(W) pils
> .....................................0.5Xmunich
> .....................................0.5X(W)wheat
> TS ....................................1Xsacks
> Screwtop..............................1 x Marris Otter 1 x BB Galaxy
> Sunshine.............................. 0.5Xmunich, 0.5(w) oganic wheat
> ...........................................1XMarris Otter (Floor M.)
> ...........................................1XP.Pilsner
> ...........................................1XVienna
> ...........................................1XBB Ale
> CleanB.................................3 sacks plus some
> Bradsbrew............................1 sack BB Ale
> The King of Spain.................. 1 x BB Ale
> ...........................................1 x BB Galaxy
> 
> Edit: Full Login ID for PMs etc



Anyone interested in splitting a sack of Weyermann Rye?

TP :beer:


----------



## Batz

Anyone want tp split 

1x Weyermann Pilsner
1x Weyermann Munich 1
1x B.B. Amber


Batz


----------



## bradsbrew

I will go the other 0.5 of the FM Golden promise as well.

NickB..................................2Xsacks
TidalP.................................1Xwheat
.................................0.5Xmunich1
.................................0.5XVienna
Bindi...................................0.5Xmunich1
.....................................0.5Vienna 1 x BB Galaxy
Batz ..................................Something
Bonj...................................1Xsack
Winkle................................1Xsack
Kram..................................0.5X(fm) Golden Pro.
BC......................................as above
.....................................1X(W) pils
.....................................0.5Xmunich
.....................................0.5X(W)wheat
TS ....................................1Xsacks
Screwtop..............................1 x Marris Otter 1 x BB Galaxy
Sunshine.............................. 0.5Xmunich, 0.5(w) oganic wheat
...........................................1XMarris Otter (Floor M.)
...........................................1XP.Pilsner
...........................................1XVienna
...........................................1XBB Ale
CleanB.................................3 sacks plus some
Bradsbrew............................1 sack BB Ale
..........................................0.5 FM golden promise
The King of Spain.................. 1 x BB Ale
...........................................1 x BB Galaxy

Cheers brad


----------



## TidalPete

bradsbrew said:


> I will go the other 0.5 of the FM Golden promise as well.
> 
> NickB..................................2Xsacks
> TidalP.................................1Xwheat
> .................................0.5Xmunich1
> .................................0.5XVienna
> Bindi...................................0.5Xmunich1
> .....................................0.5Vienna 1 x BB Galaxy
> Batz ..................................Something
> Bonj...................................1Xsack
> Winkle................................1Xsack
> Kram..................................0.5X(fm) Golden Pro.
> BC......................................as above
> .....................................1X(W) pils
> .....................................0.5Xmunich
> .....................................0.5X(W)wheat
> TS ....................................1Xsacks
> Screwtop..............................1 x Marris Otter 1 x BB Galaxy
> Sunshine.............................. 0.5Xmunich, 0.5(w) oganic wheat
> ...........................................1XMarris Otter (Floor M.)
> ...........................................1XP.Pilsner
> ...........................................1XVienna
> ...........................................1XBB Ale
> CleanB.................................3 sacks plus some
> Bradsbrew............................1 sack BB Ale
> ..........................................0.5 FM golden promise
> The King of Spain.................. 1 x BB Ale
> ...........................................1 x BB Galaxy
> 
> Cheers brad



Hey Brad,

Not meaning to be rude but it would be good to add your current preferences to the latest update. In this case Post 57.
Helps to keep things on an even keel. :icon_cheers: 

TP :beer:


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer

Batz said:


> Anyone want tp split
> 
> 1x Weyermann Pilsner
> 1x Weyermann Munich 1
> 1x B.B. Amber
> 
> 
> Batz



Ill split my Pilsner with you batz and ill jump in for some amber also.

Also if no one has any objections i'll organise the lists etc through the spreadsheet of sqyre's.

NickB..................................2Xsacks
TidalP.................................1Xwheat
.................................0.5Xmunich1
.................................0.5XVienna
Bindi...................................0.5Xmunich1
.....................................0.5Vienna 1 x BB Galaxy
Batz ..................................Something
Bonj...................................1Xsack
Winkle................................1Xsack
Kram..................................0.5X(fm) Golden Pro.
BC......................................as above
.....................................1X(W) pils
.....................................0.5Xmunich
.....................................0.5X(W)wheat
TS ....................................1Xsacks
Screwtop..............................1 x Marris Otter 1 x BB Galaxy
Sunshine.............................. 0.5Xmunich, 0.5(w) oganic wheat
...........................................1XMarris Otter (Floor M.)
...........................................0.5XW Pilsner
...........................................1XVienna
...........................................1XBB Ale
...........................................0.5XBB Amber
CleanB.................................3 sacks plus some
Bradsbrew............................1 sack BB Ale
..........................................0.5 FM golden promise
The King of Spain.................. 1 x BB Ale
...........................................1 x BB Galaxy


----------



## bradsbrew

TidalPete said:


> Hey Brad,
> 
> Not meaning to be rude but it would be good to add your current preferences to the latest update. In this case Post 57.
> Helps to keep things on an even keel. :icon_cheers:
> 
> TP :beer:



Sorry Pete I should have looked at your post better. :icon_cheers: 

NickB..................................2Xsacks
TidalP.........................1.0 X BB Wheat
.................................0.5 X W Munich1
.................................0.5 X W Vienna
.................................0.5 x W Rye
Bindi...................................0.5Xmunich1
.....................................0.5Vienna 1 x BB Galaxy
Batz ..................................Something
Bonj...................................1Xsack
Winkle................................1Xsack
Kram..................................0.5X(fm) Golden Pro.
BC......................................as above
.....................................1X(W) pils
.....................................0.5Xmunich
.....................................0.5X(W)wheat
TS ....................................1Xsacks
Screwtop..............................1 x Marris Otter 1 x BB Galaxy
Sunshine.............................. 0.5Xmunich, 0.5(w) oganic wheat
...........................................1XMarris Otter (Floor M.)
...........................................1XP.Pilsner
...........................................1XVienna
...........................................1XBB Ale
CleanB.................................3 sacks plus some
Bradsbrew............................1 sack BB Ale
..........................................0.5 TM golden promise.
The King of Spain.................. 1 x BB Ale
...........................................1 x BB Galaxy

Cheers Brad


----------



## jlm

bradsbrew said:


> I will go the other 0.5 of the FM Golden promise as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers brad




Hey Brad, were you intending to go halves with kram? I believe bconnery has already jumped on that. I'll go halves with you if thats the case....


----------



## Batz

Sunshine_Brewer said:


> Ill split my Pilsner with you batz and ill jump in for some amber also.




That'll do me then,plus a bag of Gallaxy

Batz


----------



## Batz

NickB..................................2Xsacks
TidalP.........................1.0 X BB Wheat
.................................0.5 X W Munich1
.................................0.5 X W Vienna
.................................0.5 x W Rye
Bindi...................................0.5Xmunich1
.....................................0.5Vienna 1 x BB Galaxy
Batz ..................................1 x Galaxy sharing a BB Amber and W Pilsner with Sunshine
Bonj...................................1Xsack
Winkle................................1Xsack
Kram..................................0.5X(fm) Golden Pro.
BC......................................as above
.....................................1X(W) pils
.....................................0.5Xmunich
.....................................0.5X(W)wheat
TS ....................................1Xsacks
Screwtop..............................1 x Marris Otter 1 x BB Galaxy
Sunshine.............................. 0.5Xmunich, 0.5(w) oganic wheat
...........................................1XMarris Otter (Floor M.)
...........................................1XP.Pilsner
...........................................1XVienna
...........................................1XBB Ale
CleanB.................................3 sacks plus some
Bradsbrew............................1 sack BB Ale
..........................................0.5 TM golden promise.
The King of Spain.................. 1 x BB Ale
...........................................1 x BB Galaxy


----------



## bradsbrew

jlm said:


> Hey Brad, were you intending to go halves with kram? I believe bconnery has already jumped on that. I'll go halves with you if thats the case....



thanks jlm. 

brad


----------



## jimmy01

Hi 

I'd be keen for a bag of Weyermann Pilsener and a sack of Marris Otter Floor Malted


Cheers

jimmy


----------



## jlm

Well after checking my stock, I really don't need that much. Still heaps of brewing to be done from the last bulk buy. So just the split with bradsbrew for me.

NickB..................................2Xsacks
TidalP.........................1.0 X BB Wheat
.................................0.5 X W Munich1
.................................0.5 X W Vienna
.................................0.5 x W Rye
Bindi...................................0.5Xmunich1
.....................................0.5Vienna 1 x BB Galaxy
Batz ..................................1 x Galaxy sharing a BB Amber and W Pilsner with Sunshine
Bonj...................................1Xsack
Winkle................................1Xsack
Kram..................................0.5X(fm) Golden Pro.
BC......................................as above
.....................................1X(W) pils
.....................................0.5Xmunich
.....................................0.5X(W)wheat
TS ....................................1Xsacks
Screwtop..............................1 x Marris Otter 1 x BB Galaxy
Sunshine.............................. 0.5Xmunich, 0.5(w) oganic wheat
...........................................1XMarris Otter (Floor M.)
...........................................1XP.Pilsner
...........................................1XVienna
...........................................1XBB Ale
CleanB.................................3 sacks plus some
Bradsbrew............................1 sack BB Ale
..........................................0.5 TM golden promise.
The King of Spain.................. 1 x BB Ale
...........................................1 x BB Galaxy 
jlm......................................0.5 TF Golden Promise (1/2s with bradsbrew)


----------



## InCider

TidalPete said:


> Hey Brad,
> 
> Not meaning to be rude but it would be good to add your current preferences to the latest update. In this case Post 57.
> Helps to keep things on an even keel. :icon_cheers:
> 
> TP :beer:



Good work Pete


----------



## jimmy01

NickB..................................2Xsacks
TidalP.........................1.0 X BB Wheat
.................................0.5 X W Munich1
.................................0.5 X W Vienna
.................................0.5 x W Rye
Bindi...................................0.5Xmunich1
.....................................0.5Vienna 1 x BB Galaxy
Batz ..................................1 x Galaxy sharing a BB Amber and W Pilsner with Sunshine
Bonj...................................1Xsack
Winkle................................1Xsack
Kram..................................0.5X(fm) Golden Pro.
BC......................................as above
.....................................1X(W) pils
.....................................0.5Xmunich
.....................................0.5X(W)wheat
TS ....................................1Xsacks
Screwtop..............................1 x Marris Otter 1 x BB Galaxy
Sunshine.............................. 0.5Xmunich, 0.5(w) oganic wheat
...........................................1XMarris Otter (Floor M.)
...........................................1XP.Pilsner
...........................................1XVienna
...........................................1XBB Ale
CleanB.................................3 sacks plus some
Bradsbrew............................1 sack BB Ale
..........................................0.5 TM golden promise.
The King of Spain.................. 1 x BB Ale
...........................................1 x BB Galaxy 
jlm......................................0.5 TF Golden Promise (1/2s with bradsbrew) 
Jimmy01.............................1 x Marris Otter Floor malted 
..........................................1 x Weyermann Pilsener


----------



## mossyrocks

NickB..................................2Xsacks
TidalP.........................1.0 X BB Wheat
.................................0.5 X W Munich1
.................................0.5 X W Vienna
.................................0.5 x W Rye
Bindi...................................0.5Xmunich1
.....................................0.5Vienna 1 x BB Galaxy
Batz ..................................1 x Galaxy sharing a BB Amber and W Pilsner with Sunshine
Bonj...................................1Xsack
Winkle................................1Xsack
Kram..................................0.5X(fm) Golden Pro.
BC......................................as above
.....................................1X(W) pils
.....................................0.5Xmunich
.....................................0.5X(W)wheat
TS ....................................1Xsacks
Screwtop..............................1 x Marris Otter 1 x BB Galaxy
Sunshine.............................. 0.5Xmunich, 0.5(w) oganic wheat
...........................................1XMarris Otter (Floor M.)
...........................................1XP.Pilsner
...........................................1XVienna
...........................................1XBB Ale
CleanB.................................3 sacks plus some
Bradsbrew............................1 sack BB Ale
..........................................0.5 TM golden promise.
The King of Spain.................. 1 x BB Ale
...........................................1 x BB Galaxy
jlm......................................0.5 TF Golden Promise (1/2s with bradsbrew)
Jimmy01.............................1 x Marris Otter Floor malted
..........................................1 x Weyermann Pilsener
mossyrocks.........................1 x BB Ale


----------



## stl

Can't miss an opportunity like this..



> NickB..................................2Xsacks
> TidalP.........................1.0 X BB Wheat
> .................................0.5 X W Munich1
> .................................0.5 X W Vienna
> .................................0.5 x W Rye
> Bindi...................................0.5Xmunich1
> .....................................0.5Vienna 1 x BB Galaxy
> Batz ..................................1 x Galaxy sharing a BB Amber and W Pilsner with Sunshine
> Bonj...................................1Xsack
> Winkle................................1Xsack
> Kram..................................0.5X(fm) Golden Pro.
> BC......................................as above
> .....................................1X(W) pils
> .....................................0.5Xmunich
> .....................................0.5X(W)wheat
> TS ....................................1Xsacks
> Screwtop..............................1 x Marris Otter 1 x BB Galaxy
> Sunshine.............................. 0.5Xmunich, 0.5(w) oganic wheat
> ...........................................1XMarris Otter (Floor M.)
> ...........................................1XP.Pilsner
> ...........................................1XVienna
> ...........................................1XBB Ale
> CleanB.................................3 sacks plus some
> Bradsbrew............................1 sack BB Ale
> ..........................................0.5 TM golden promise.
> The King of Spain.................. 1 x BB Ale
> ...........................................1 x BB Galaxy
> jlm......................................0.5 TF Golden Promise (1/2s with bradsbrew)
> Jimmy01.............................1 x Marris Otter Floor malted
> ..........................................1 x Weyermann Pilsener
> mossyrocks.........................1 x BB Ale
> stl........................................1 x Maris Otter floor malted
> ............................................1 x Weyermann dark wheat
> ............................................1 x Weyermann Munich II


----------



## Paul H

Just out of curiousity who is the organiser?  

Cheers
Paul


----------



## TidalPete

browndog said:


> I'm pretty good with base malt, but will look at mopping up any of the 1/2 sacks of specialties.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Interested in a 1\2 sack of Rye Tony?
A 1\2 sack might seem a lot but It's cheaper than paying by the kilo.

TP :beer:


----------



## browndog

TidalPete said:


> Interested in a 1\2 sack of Rye Tony?
> A 1\2 sack might seem a lot but It's cheaper than paying by the kilo.
> 
> TP :beer:



That is a hell of a lot of rye Pete, I bought 5kg about 6 months ago and still have 3kg, so I'll give that one a miss. Thanks for the offer though.

-BD


----------



## TidalPete

browndog said:


> That is a hell of a lot of rye Pete, I bought 5kg about 6 months ago and still have 3kg, so I'll give that one a miss. Thanks for the offer though.
> 
> -BD



Thanks Tony, can't really say I blame you. I reckon I could use 1\2 a sack over 24 months if I tried hard enough.  

If I was to go thirds or even quarters would anyone be interested?
If no interest I'll delete my Rye order & just get some by the kilo.
Past swaps have shown that 1\4 shares in sacks are not that successful.  

TP :beer:


----------



## bconnery

Guys I'm going to have to back out so I'll do that now before this whole process gets too far in. 
Kram, that means I'll have to leave you back with 0.5 of floor malted GP but if no one else will take it up I can still stretch to grabbing that. 

Here's the updated list..
NickB..................................2Xsacks
TidalP.........................1.0 X BB Wheat
.................................0.5 X W Munich1
.................................0.5 X W Vienna
.................................0.5 x W Rye
Bindi...................................0.5Xmunich1
.....................................0.5Vienna 1 x BB Galaxy
Batz ..................................1 x Galaxy sharing a BB Amber and W Pilsner with Sunshine
Bonj...................................1Xsack
Winkle................................1Xsack
Kram..................................0.5X(fm) Golden Pro. (Awaiting split)
TS ....................................1Xsacks
Screwtop..............................1 x Marris Otter 1 x BB Galaxy
Sunshine.............................. 0.5Xmunich, 0.5(w) oganic wheat
...........................................1XMarris Otter (Floor M.)
...........................................1XP.Pilsner
...........................................1XVienna
...........................................1XBB Ale
CleanB.................................3 sacks plus some
Bradsbrew............................1 sack BB Ale
..........................................0.5 TM golden promise.
The King of Spain.................. 1 x BB Ale
...........................................1 x BB Galaxy
jlm......................................0.5 TF Golden Promise (1/2s with bradsbrew)
Jimmy01.............................1 x Marris Otter Floor malted
..........................................1 x Weyermann Pilsener
mossyrocks.........................1 x BB Ale
stl........................................1 x Maris Otter floor malted
............................................1 x Weyermann dark wheat
............................................1 x Weyermann Munich II


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer

Paul H said:


> Just out of curiousity who is the organiser?
> 
> Cheers
> Paul



I am giving the organising a shot this time around Paul and big thanks to sqyre for the spreadsheet. I will fill in all the empty boxes over the next couple of days and let everbody know whats happening. 
I still have to speak to Ross about any increased prices for grain and freight. Ill get on it!  

cheers

SB


----------



## bradsbrew

Sunshine_Brewer said:


> I am giving the organising a shot this time around Paul and big thanks to sqyre for the spreadsheet. I will fill in all the empty boxes over the next couple of days and let everbody know whats happening.
> I still have to speak to Ross about any increased prices for grain and freight. Ill get on it!
> 
> cheers
> 
> SB



Good man Sunshine if you need a hand with it let me know.

Cheers brad


----------



## TidalPete

Sunshine_Brewer said:


> I am giving the organising a shot this time around Paul and big thanks to sqyre for the spreadsheet. I will fill in all the empty boxes over the next couple of days and let everbody know whats happening.
> I still have to speak to Ross about any increased prices for grain and freight. Ill get on it!
> 
> cheers
> 
> SB



Well done SB.






TP :beer:


----------



## JoeG

I'll take that other half of floor malted Golden promise - anyone interested in splitting a bag of floor malted Maris Otter?

NickB..................................2Xsacks
TidalP.........................1.0 X BB Wheat
.................................0.5 X W Munich1
.................................0.5 X W Vienna
.................................0.5 x W Rye
Bindi...................................0.5Xmunich1
.....................................0.5Vienna 1 x BB Galaxy
Batz ..................................1 x Galaxy sharing a BB Amber and W Pilsner with Sunshine
Bonj...................................1Xsack
Winkle................................1Xsack
Kram..................................0.5X(fm) Golden Pro. (Awaiting split)
TS ....................................1Xsacks
Screwtop..............................1 x Marris Otter 1 x BB Galaxy
Sunshine.............................. 0.5Xmunich, 0.5(w) oganic wheat
...........................................1XMarris Otter (Floor M.)
...........................................1XP.Pilsner
...........................................1XVienna
...........................................1XBB Ale
CleanB.................................3 sacks plus some
Bradsbrew............................1 sack BB Ale
..........................................0.5 TM golden promise.
The King of Spain.................. 1 x BB Ale
...........................................1 x BB Galaxy
jlm......................................0.5 TF Golden Promise (1/2s with bradsbrew)
Jimmy01.............................1 x Marris Otter Floor malted
..........................................1 x Weyermann Pilsener
mossyrocks.........................1 x BB Ale
stl........................................1 x Maris Otter floor malted
............................................1 x Weyermann dark wheat
............................................1 x Weyermann Munich II 

JoeG.....................................0.5 Golden Promise (floor malted) split with Kram
............................................0.5 Maris Otter (floor malted) awaiting split


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer

Joe G ill take you up on that offer for a split of the FM MO.

NickB..................................2Xsacks
TidalP.........................1.0 X BB Wheat
.................................0.5 X W Munich1
.................................0.5 X W Vienna
.................................0.5 x W Rye
Bindi...................................0.5Xmunich1
.....................................0.5Vienna 1 x BB Galaxy
Batz ..................................1 x Galaxy sharing a BB Amber and W Pilsner with Sunshine
Bonj...................................1Xsack
Winkle................................1Xsack
Kram..................................0.5X(fm) Golden Pro. (Awaiting split)
TS ....................................1Xsacks
Screwtop..............................1 x Marris Otter 1 x BB Galaxy
Sunshine.............................. 1XBB Wheat
...........................................0.5XMarris Otter (Floor M.)with JoeG
...........................................0.5W pilsner with Batz
...........................................0.5BB Amber with Batz
...........................................1XVienna
...........................................1XBB Galaxy
CleanB.................................3 sacks plus some
Bradsbrew............................1 sack BB Ale
..........................................0.5 TM golden promise.
The King of Spain.................. 1 x BB Ale
...........................................1 x BB Galaxy
jlm......................................0.5 TF Golden Promise (1/2s with bradsbrew)
Jimmy01.............................1 x Marris Otter Floor malted
..........................................1 x Weyermann Pilsener
mossyrocks.........................1 x BB Ale
stl........................................1 x Maris Otter floor malted
............................................1 x Weyermann dark wheat
............................................1 x Weyermann Munich II 

JoeG.....................................0.5 Golden Promise (floor malted) split with Kram
............................................0.5 Maris Otter (floor malted) split with Sunshine


----------



## Paul H

Sunshine_Brewer said:


> Joe G ill take you up on that offer for a split of the FM MO.
> 
> NickB..................................2Xsacks
> TidalP.........................1.0 X BB Wheat
> .................................0.5 X W Munich1
> .................................0.5 X W Vienna
> .................................0.5 x W Rye
> Bindi...................................0.5Xmunich1
> .....................................0.5Vienna 1 x BB Galaxy
> Batz ..................................1 x Galaxy sharing a BB Amber and W Pilsner with Sunshine
> Bonj...................................1Xsack
> Winkle................................1Xsack
> Kram..................................0.5X(fm) Golden Pro. (Awaiting split)
> TS ....................................1Xsacks
> Screwtop..............................1 x Marris Otter 1 x BB Galaxy
> Sunshine.............................. 1XBB Wheat
> ...........................................0.5XMarris Otter (Floor M.)with JoeG
> ...........................................0.5W pilsner with Batz
> ...........................................0.5BB Amber with Batz
> ...........................................1XVienna
> ...........................................1XBB Galaxy
> CleanB.................................3 sacks plus some
> Bradsbrew............................1 sack BB Ale
> ..........................................0.5 TM golden promise.
> The King of Spain.................. 1 x BB Ale
> ...........................................1 x BB Galaxy
> jlm......................................0.5 TF Golden Promise (1/2s with bradsbrew)
> Jimmy01.............................1 x Marris Otter Floor malted
> ..........................................1 x Weyermann Pilsener
> mossyrocks.........................1 x BB Ale
> stl........................................1 x Maris Otter floor malted
> ............................................1 x Weyermann dark wheat
> ............................................1 x Weyermann Munich II
> 
> JoeG.....................................0.5 Golden Promise (floor malted) split with Kram
> ............................................0.5 Maris Otter (floor malted) split with Sunshine
> Paul H...................................1 bag Maris Otter (floor malted)
> .............................................1 bag Weyermann Pilsener


----------



## gethrog

bindi said:


> NickB..................................2Xsacks
> TidalP.................................1Xwheat
> .................................0.5Xmunich1
> .................................0.5XVienna
> Bindi...................................0.5Xmunich1
> .....................................0.5Vienna 1 x BB Galaxy
> Batz ..................................Something
> Bonj...................................1Xsack
> Winkle................................1Xsack
> Kram..................................0.5X(fm) Golden Pro.
> BC......................................as above
> .....................................1X(W) pils
> .....................................0.5Xmunich
> .....................................0.5X(W)wheat
> TS ....................................1Xsacks
> Screwtop..............................1 x Marris Otter 1 x BB Galaxy
> Sunshine.............................. 0.5Xmunich, 0.5(w) oganic wheat
> ...........................................1XMarris Otter (Floor M.)
> ...........................................1XP.Pilsner
> ...........................................1XVienna
> ...........................................1XBB Ale
> CleanB.................................3 sacks plus some
> Bradsbrew............................1 sack BB Ale
> KOS.....................................1 x BB Ale
> ...........................................1 x BB Galaxy
> 
> Edit: What sack I require as opposed to 1 sack.




Hi Bindy, its your new student here under the name of Humpys dad. I want to start our firt AG to be ready for Christmas and Matts 21 shortly therafter so would welcome input on amounts needed. I can pick up my bags from your place if OK.


----------



## Batz

NickB..................................2Xsacks
TidalP.........................1.0 X BB Wheat
.................................0.5 X W Munich1
.................................0.5 X W Vienna
.................................0.5 x W Rye
Bindi...................................0.5Xmunich1
.....................................0.5Vienna 1 x BB Galaxy
Batz ..................................1 x Galaxy sharing a BB Amber and W Pilsner with Sunshine
Bonj...................................1Xsack
Winkle................................1Xsack
Kram..................................0.5X(fm) Golden Pro. (Awaiting split)
TS ....................................1Xsacks
Screwtop..............................1 x Marris Otter 1 x BB Galaxy
Sunshine.............................. 1XBB Wheat
...........................................0.5XMarris Otter (Floor M.)with JoeG
...........................................0.5W pilsner with Batz
...........................................0.5BB Amber with Batz
...........................................1XVienna
...........................................1XBB Galaxy
CleanB.................................3 sacks plus some
Bradsbrew............................1 sack BB Ale
..........................................0.5 TM golden promise.
The King of Spain.................. 1 x BB Ale
...........................................1 x BB Galaxy
jlm......................................0.5 TF Golden Promise (1/2s with bradsbrew)
Jimmy01.............................1 x Marris Otter Floor malted
..........................................1 x Weyermann Pilsener
mossyrocks.........................1 x BB Ale
stl........................................1 x Maris Otter floor malted
............................................1 x Weyermann dark wheat
............................................1 x Weyermann Munich II 

JoeG.....................................0.5 Golden Promise (floor malted) split with Kram
............................................0.5 Maris Otter (floor malted) split with Sunshine
Paul H...................................1 bag Maris Otter (floor malted)
.............................................1 bag Weyermann Pilsener




--------------------
This was the latest update I think
Add to this one Humpy


----------



## bindi

humpys dad said:


> Hi Bindy, its your new student here under the name of Humpys dad. I want to start our firt AG to be ready for Christmas and Matts 21 shortly therafter so would welcome input on amounts needed. I can pick up my bags from your place if OK.



Off topic but don't care, new to AG and needs help.


Yeah "humpys dad" , I know how you got that name :lol: , anyway, buy a Bag of any good base malt [ BB Galaxy etc] on this bulk buy, if you can't or won't, don't worry I have 'ship' loads and will lend you enough to do your first AG on my gear or yours [if you have it sorted by then] , a simple ale is what you want and it's a piece of p$ss, once you see how easy it is you will want the extra grain, OR, I could buy it for you.
Ring or PM me.


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> NickB..................................2Xsacks
> TidalP.........................1.0 X BB Wheat
> .................................0.5 X W Munich1
> .................................0.5 X W Vienna
> Bindi...................................0.5Xmunich1
> .....................................0.5Vienna 1 x BB Galaxy
> Batz ..................................1 x Galaxy sharing a BB Amber and W Pilsner with Sunshine
> Bonj...................................1Xsack
> Winkle................................1Xsack
> Kram..................................0.5X(fm) Golden Pro. (Awaiting split)
> TS ....................................1Xsacks
> Screwtop..............................1 x Marris Otter 1 x BB Galaxy
> Sunshine.............................. 1XBB Wheat
> ...........................................0.5XMarris Otter (Floor M.)with JoeG
> ...........................................0.5W pilsner with Batz
> ...........................................0.5BB Amber with Batz
> ...........................................1XVienna
> ...........................................1XBB Galaxy
> CleanB.................................3 sacks plus some
> Bradsbrew............................1 sack BB Ale
> ..........................................0.5 TM golden promise.
> The King of Spain.................. 1 x BB Ale
> ...........................................1 x BB Galaxy
> jlm......................................0.5 TF Golden Promise (1/2s with bradsbrew)
> Jimmy01.............................1 x Marris Otter Floor malted
> ..........................................1 x Weyermann Pilsener
> mossyrocks.........................1 x BB Ale
> stl........................................1 x Maris Otter floor malted
> ............................................1 x Weyermann dark wheat
> ............................................1 x Weyermann Munich II
> 
> JoeG.....................................0.5 Golden Promise (floor malted) split with Kram
> ............................................0.5 Maris Otter (floor malted) split with Sunshine
> Paul H...................................1 bag Maris Otter (floor malted)
> .............................................1 bag Weyermann Pilsener
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------



Deleting the Rye seeing that nobody is interested in splitting.

TP :beer:


----------



## gethrog

bindi said:


> Off topic but don't care, new to AG and needs help.
> 
> 
> Yeah "humpys dad" , I know how you got that name :lol: , anyway, buy a Bag of any good base malt [ BB Galaxy etc] on this bulk buy, if you can't or won't, don't worry I have 'ship' loads and will lend you enough to do your first AG on my gear or yours [if you have it sorted by then] , a simple ale is what you want and it's a piece of p$ss, once you see how easy it is you will want the extra grain, OR, I could buy it for you.
> Ring or PM me.


Thanks Bindi,
We have a reciepe for a Dortmunder Export that requires a pale ale malt or a larger malt is recommended. I will take a bag of that. What is the time frame for delivery do you know? We are still getting our kit together so may well take you up on the offer of using your gear.


----------



## Screwtop

humpys dad said:


> Thanks Bindi,
> We have a reciepe for a Dortmunder Export that requires a pale ale malt or a larger malt is recommended. I will take a bag of that. What is the time frame for delivery do you know? We are still getting our kit together so may well take you up on the offer of using your gear.




Forgive the OT post, welcome Humpys Dad. Lager first up is a brave step  

Screwy


----------



## NickB

NickB..................................1.0 x Weyermann Pilsener
...........................................1.0 x BB Galaxy
TidalP.........................1.0 X BB Wheat
.................................0.5 X W Munich1
.................................0.5 X W Vienna
Bindi...................................0.5Xmunich1
.....................................0.5Vienna 1 x BB Galaxy
Batz ..................................1 x Galaxy sharing a BB Amber and W Pilsner with Sunshine
Bonj...................................1Xsack
Winkle................................1Xsack
Kram..................................0.5X(fm) Golden Pro. (Awaiting split)
TS ....................................1Xsacks
Screwtop..............................1 x Marris Otter 1 x BB Galaxy
Sunshine.............................. 1XBB Wheat
...........................................0.5XMarris Otter (Floor M.)with JoeG
...........................................0.5W pilsner with Batz
...........................................0.5BB Amber with Batz
...........................................1XVienna
...........................................1XBB Galaxy
CleanB.................................3 sacks plus some
Bradsbrew............................1 sack BB Ale
..........................................0.5 TM golden promise.
The King of Spain.................. 1 x BB Ale
...........................................1 x BB Galaxy
jlm......................................0.5 TF Golden Promise (1/2s with bradsbrew)
Jimmy01.............................1 x Marris Otter Floor malted
..........................................1 x Weyermann Pilsener
mossyrocks.........................1 x BB Ale
stl........................................1 x Maris Otter floor malted
............................................1 x Weyermann dark wheat
............................................1 x Weyermann Munich II 

JoeG.....................................0.5 Golden Promise (floor malted) split with Kram
............................................0.5 Maris Otter (floor malted) split with Sunshine
Paul H...................................1 bag Maris Otter (floor malted)
.............................................1 bag Weyermann Pilsener

Updated my selections - may be interested in any splits that don't get picked up, an maybe 1/2 sack of Smoked....anyone keen???

Cheers


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer

JUST A QUICK HEADS UP.

There are only 2 sack left for this bulk grain purchase!

I am only organising one pallet of grain this time around. Please make sure your preferences are entered in by friday the 7th of Nov as I want to get this rolling. 

Thanks to everybody who is participating this time around, I have spoken to Ross and if not too many brewers disagree we are to have our grain delivered to his store at Underwood. We will split/weigh etc out the back, dates etc TBA. :beer: 
the list is done...well almost

cheers 
SB


----------



## bindi

Screwtop said:


> Forgive the OT post, welcome Humpys Dad. Lager first up is a brave step
> 
> Screwy



Oh yes, with Screwy for this, make it an ALE first up.


----------



## TidalPete

Sunshine_Brewer said:


> JUST A QUICK HEADS UP.
> 
> There are only 2 sack left for this bulk grain purchase!
> 
> I am only organising one pallet of grain this time around. Please make sure your preferences are entered in by friday the 7th of Nov as I want to get this rolling.
> 
> Thanks to everybody who is participating this time around, I have spoken to Ross and if not too many brewers disagree we are to have our grain delivered to his store at Underwood. We will split/weigh etc out the back, dates etc TBA.
> the list is done...well almost
> 
> cheers
> SB



Thank you SB for putting your hand up :super:
Thanks in advance Rossco for your generousity in letting us use your shop for pickups\splits once again. :icon_cheers: 
As per usual, I will bring some tasters as well as some empty sacks & my fishing scales if needed.

TP :beer:


----------



## gethrog

bindi said:


> Oh yes, with Screwy for this, make it an ALE first up.



Thanks boys but my son has a fair bit of experience with non AG brews + he and his girlfriend are big on making spirits etc as well so they will guide the process. (I'm largely just paying the bills at this stage) That said we will have a run at a larger. As well as new to AG I'm new to using sites like this. I thought I had added a sack of BB Galaxy to the post Bindi pointed me to but I can't see it recorded. Bindy can you hold my hand on this and make sure my order is in.


----------



## clean brewer

NickB..................................1.0 x Weyermann Pilsener
...........................................1.0 x BB Galaxy
TidalP.........................1.0 X BB Wheat
.................................0.5 X W Munich1
.................................0.5 X W Vienna
Bindi...................................0.5Xmunich1
.....................................0.5Vienna 1 x BB Galaxy
Batz ..................................1 x Galaxy sharing a BB Amber and W Pilsner with Sunshine
Bonj...................................1Xsack
Winkle................................1Xsack
Kram..................................0.5X(fm) Golden Pro. (Awaiting split)
TS ....................................1Xsacks
Screwtop..............................1 x Marris Otter 1 x BB Galaxy
Sunshine.............................. 1XBB Wheat
...........................................0.5XMarris Otter (Floor M.)with JoeG
...........................................0.5W pilsner with Batz
...........................................0.5BB Amber with Batz
...........................................1XVienna
...........................................1XBB Galaxy
CleanB.................................1 x BB Galaxy, 1 x Marris Otter Floor Malted, 1 x BB Wheat
Bradsbrew............................1 sack BB Ale
..........................................0.5 TM golden promise.
The King of Spain.................. 1 x BB Ale
...........................................1 x BB Galaxy
jlm......................................0.5 TF Golden Promise (1/2s with bradsbrew)
Jimmy01.............................1 x Marris Otter Floor malted
..........................................1 x Weyermann Pilsener
mossyrocks.........................1 x BB Ale
stl........................................1 x Maris Otter floor malted
............................................1 x Weyermann dark wheat
............................................1 x Weyermann Munich II 

JoeG.....................................0.5 Golden Promise (floor malted) split with Kram
............................................0.5 Maris Otter (floor malted) split with Sunshine
Paul H...................................1 bag Maris Otter (floor malted)
.............................................1 bag Weyermann Pilsener

My selection is done..  Looks like about 35 sacks at present... Only 1 to go??


----------



## Batz

NickB..................................1.0 x Weyermann Pilsener
...........................................1.0 x BB Galaxy
TidalP.........................1.0 X BB Wheat
.................................0.5 X W Munich1
.................................0.5 X W Vienna
Bindi...................................0.5Xmunich1
.....................................0.5Vienna 1 x BB Galaxy
Batz ..................................sharing a BB Amber and W Pilsner with Sunshine
Bonj...................................1Xsack
Winkle................................1Xsack
Kram..................................0.5X(fm) Golden Pro. (Awaiting split)
TS ....................................1Xsacks
Screwtop..............................1 x Marris Otter 1 x BB Galaxy
Sunshine.............................. 1XBB Wheat
...........................................0.5XMarris Otter (Floor M.)with JoeG
...........................................0.5W pilsner with Batz
...........................................0.5BB Amber with Batz
...........................................1XVienna
...........................................1XBB Galaxy
CleanB.................................1 x BB Galaxy, 1 x Marris Otter Floor Malted, 1 x BB Wheat
Bradsbrew............................1 sack BB Ale
..........................................0.5 TM golden promise.
The King of Spain.................. 1 x BB Ale
...........................................1 x BB Galaxy
jlm......................................0.5 TF Golden Promise (1/2s with bradsbrew)
Jimmy01.............................1 x Marris Otter Floor malted
..........................................1 x Weyermann Pilsener
mossyrocks.........................1 x BB Ale
stl........................................1 x Maris Otter floor malted
............................................1 x Weyermann dark wheat
............................................1 x Weyermann Munich II 

JoeG.....................................0.5 Golden Promise (floor malted) split with Kram
............................................0.5 Maris Otter (floor malted) split with Sunshine
Paul H...................................1 bag Maris Otter (floor malted)
.............................................1 bag Weyermann Pilsener


Perhaps two to go,I had to drop a sack off my order

Batz


----------



## bindi

humpys dad said:


> Thanks boys but my son has a fair bit of experience with non AG brews + he and his girlfriend are big on making spirits etc as well so they will guide the process. (I'm largely just paying the bills at this stage) That said we will have a run at a larger. As well as new to AG I'm new to using sites like this. I thought I had added a sack of BB Galaxy to the post Bindi pointed me to but I can't see it recorded. Bindy can you hold my hand on this and make sure my order is in.



Done humpys dad, bottom of the list [for your lager humpy] .

NickB..................................1.0 x Weyermann Pilsener
...........................................1.0 x BB Galaxy
TidalP.........................1.0 X BB Wheat
.................................0.5 X W Munich1
.................................0.5 X W Vienna
Bindi...................................0.5Xmunich1
.....................................0.5Vienna 1 x BB Galaxy
Batz ..................................sharing a BB Amber and W Pilsner with Sunshine
Bonj...................................1Xsack
Winkle................................1Xsack
Kram..................................0.5X(fm) Golden Pro. (Awaiting split)
TS ....................................1Xsacks
Screwtop..............................1 x Marris Otter 1 x BB Galaxy
Sunshine.............................. 1XBB Wheat
...........................................0.5XMarris Otter (Floor M.)with JoeG
...........................................0.5W pilsner with Batz
...........................................0.5BB Amber with Batz
...........................................1XVienna
...........................................1XBB Galaxy
CleanB.................................1 x BB Galaxy, 1 x Marris Otter Floor Malted, 1 x BB Wheat
Bradsbrew............................1 sack BB Ale
..........................................0.5 TM golden promise.
The King of Spain.................. 1 x BB Ale
...........................................1 x BB Galaxy
jlm......................................0.5 TF Golden Promise (1/2s with bradsbrew)
Jimmy01.............................1 x Marris Otter Floor malted
..........................................1 x Weyermann Pilsener
mossyrocks.........................1 x BB Ale
stl........................................1 x Maris Otter floor malted
............................................1 x Weyermann dark wheat
............................................1 x Weyermann Munich II

JoeG.....................................0.5 Golden Promise (floor malted) split with Kram
............................................0.5 Maris Otter (floor malted) split with Sunshine
Paul H...................................1 bag Maris Otter (floor malted)
.............................................1 bag Weyermann Pilsener
Humpys dad............................Weyermann Pilsener


----------



## bindi

humpys dad said:


> Thanks Bindi,
> We have a reciepe for a Dortmunder Export that requires a pale ale malt or a larger malt is recommended. I will take a bag of that. What is the time frame for delivery do you know? We are still getting our kit together so may well take you up on the offer of using your gear.


 

Sorry off topic again.
humpys dad you will need 10-15% Munich for that Dortmunder [I will lend you that] more hops and the water is a little harder [also to bring out the hops] for this style.


----------



## bonj

Timeframe's a little shorter than I'd hoped, so I've pulled out. Won't have the funds ready in time.


NickB..................................1.0 x Weyermann Pilsener
...........................................1.0 x BB Galaxy
TidalP.........................1.0 X BB Wheat
.................................0.5 X W Munich1
.................................0.5 X W Vienna
Bindi...................................0.5Xmunich1
.....................................0.5Vienna 1 x BB Galaxy
Batz ..................................sharing a BB Amber and W Pilsner with Sunshine
Winkle................................1Xsack
Kram..................................0.5X(fm) Golden Pro. (Awaiting split)
TS ....................................1Xsacks
Screwtop..............................1 x Marris Otter 1 x BB Galaxy
Sunshine.............................. 1XBB Wheat
...........................................0.5XMarris Otter (Floor M.)with JoeG
...........................................0.5W pilsner with Batz
...........................................0.5BB Amber with Batz
...........................................1XVienna
...........................................1XBB Galaxy
CleanB.................................1 x BB Galaxy, 1 x Marris Otter Floor Malted, 1 x BB Wheat
Bradsbrew............................1 sack BB Ale
..........................................0.5 TM golden promise.
The King of Spain.................. 1 x BB Ale
...........................................1 x BB Galaxy
jlm......................................0.5 TF Golden Promise (1/2s with bradsbrew)
Jimmy01.............................1 x Marris Otter Floor malted
..........................................1 x Weyermann Pilsener
mossyrocks.........................1 x BB Ale
stl........................................1 x Maris Otter floor malted
............................................1 x Weyermann dark wheat
............................................1 x Weyermann Munich II

JoeG.....................................0.5 Golden Promise (floor malted) split with Kram
............................................0.5 Maris Otter (floor malted) split with Sunshine
Paul H...................................1 bag Maris Otter (floor malted)
.............................................1 bag Weyermann Pilsener
Humpys dad............................Weyermann Pilsener


----------



## winkle

Same for me I'm afraid Bonj.


NickB..................................1.0 x Weyermann Pilsener
...........................................1.0 x BB Galaxy
TidalP.........................1.0 X BB Wheat
.................................0.5 X W Munich1
.................................0.5 X W Vienna
Bindi...................................0.5Xmunich1
.....................................0.5Vienna 1 x BB Galaxy
Batz ..................................sharing a BB Amber and W Pilsner with Sunshine
Kram..................................0.5X(fm) Golden Pro. (Awaiting split)
TS ....................................1Xsacks
Screwtop..............................1 x Marris Otter 1 x BB Galaxy
Sunshine.............................. 1XBB Wheat
...........................................0.5XMarris Otter (Floor M.)with JoeG
...........................................0.5W pilsner with Batz
...........................................0.5BB Amber with Batz
...........................................1XVienna
...........................................1XBB Galaxy
CleanB.................................1 x BB Galaxy, 1 x Marris Otter Floor Malted, 1 x BB Wheat
Bradsbrew............................1 sack BB Ale
..........................................0.5 TM golden promise.
The King of Spain.................. 1 x BB Ale
...........................................1 x BB Galaxy
jlm......................................0.5 TF Golden Promise (1/2s with bradsbrew)
Jimmy01.............................1 x Marris Otter Floor malted
..........................................1 x Weyermann Pilsener
mossyrocks.........................1 x BB Ale
stl........................................1 x Maris Otter floor malted
............................................1 x Weyermann dark wheat
............................................1 x Weyermann Munich II

JoeG.....................................0.5 Golden Promise (floor malted) split with Kram
............................................0.5 Maris Otter (floor malted) split with Sunshine
Paul H...................................1 bag Maris Otter (floor malted)
.............................................1 bag Weyermann Pilsener
Humpys dad............................Weyermann Pilsener


----------



## bradsbrew

What date are we looking at for payment :huh:


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer

bradsbrew said:


> What date are we looking at for payment :huh:



...14th of November that gives everybody a week to pay and allows the few brewers to get BB Ale which is not available until the 15th Nov.

cheers 

SB


----------



## kram

Hey Sunshine Brewer, do you know when you can confirm prices?


----------



## Ross

kram said:


> Hey Sunshine Brewer, do you know when you can confirm prices?




Prices are all on the CraftBrewer site under bulk grain. Aussie malts unchanged from last bulk buy, European malts are 10% higher.


cheers ross


----------



## bindi

Bindi...................................0.5Xmunich1
.....................................0.5Vienna 1 x BB Galaxy

OK, that makes mine $ 44 BB Galaxy, .5 Vienna and .5 Munich $35 each + 10% $77

Total $121.00
I am ready to pay ASAP, anyone else?


----------



## clean brewer

bindi said:


> Bindi...................................0.5Xmunich1
> .....................................0.5Vienna 1 x BB Galaxy
> 
> OK, that makes mine $ 44 BB Galaxy, .5 Vienna and .5 Munich $35 each + 10% $77
> 
> Total $121.00
> I am ready to pay ASAP, anyone else?



Obviously freight has to be worked out for each bag, that's right isnt it??

Im ready to pay, I guess Sunshine_brewer needs to get the spreadsheet up and correct prices for everyone..  

Ill give him a nudge and a PM..


----------



## Screwtop

Sunshine if your organising the spreadsheet, I would like 2 extra sacs please. 1 x Wey Pils and 1 x Wey Wheat


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer

Screwtop said:


> Sunshine if your organising the spreadsheet, I would like 2 extra sacs please. 1 x Wey Pils and 1 x Wey Wheat



All done Screwtop, I assume you would like the Fawcetts Marris Otter to try as well?


----------



## Screwtop

Sunshine_Brewer said:


> All done Screwtop, I assume you would like the Fawcetts Marris Otter to try as well?




No floor malted for me - Bairds same as last time.

Total now 1 x BB Galaxy $44, 1 x Bairds Maris Otter $65, 1 x Wey Pils $70, 1 x Wey Pale Wheat $66 please Sunshine
Tot $245


----------



## clean brewer

Screwtop said:


> Don't give a shit about the name of the post or the year.
> 
> But would like to participate again, couple of bags of base malt. Happy to pick up for the Sunny Coast and take stuff on to Gympie for collection by any brewers living north.
> 
> Screwy



Hey Screwy,
Is it alright if you picked up my 3 sacks for me and I can come pick them up from Gympie??

Cheers

Hey Sunshine, here is a list of my Grains, changed BB Wheat to Weyerman Pale Wheat..  

1 x Weyerman Pale Wheat Malt = $72.60
1 x Marris Otter Floor Malted = $77.00
1 x Barret Burston Galaxy = $44.00

*TOTAL =$193.60

*Cheers


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer

All done CleanB/Screwtop. 
CB the prices for pale wheat (W) is $66, this includes the 10% increase.

cheers 
SB


----------



## stl

Sunshine_Brewer said:


> All done CleanB/Screwtop.



I've had a bit of a think about what I'll actually be brewing.. is it too late to change my preferences? <_< 
I'd just like to switch the Munich II for a Pilsner, making that 1x Marris Otter FM, 1x Wey dark wheat, 1x Wey Pilsner for me.

cheers!


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer

stl said:


> I've had a bit of a think about what I'll actually be brewing.. is it too late to change my preferences? <_<
> I'd just like to switch the Munich II for a Pilsner, making that 1x Marris Otter FM, 1x Wey dark wheat, 1x Wey Pilsner for me.
> 
> cheers!



No worries! 1X pilsner it is.


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer

Well finally the list is full so here it is.
View attachment QLDBulkBuyNov2008.pdf


Please check your entries.

Tidal Pete I have managed to get your half sack of Rye if your still interested. 
The bulk grain will not be ordered until the 15Nov as the BB ale wont be available until then. Im hoping we will be ready to go and have everything sorted. 
Pick up should be the following Sat 22nd Nov if that agrees with everybody inc. Ross, otherwise we could delay the purchase and pick it up on case swap day but I think that's pushing the envelope.

I will also PM with Bank Account details sometime today. 

When making payment please put your AHB *Nickname* in the reference section so i know who you are.
If your bank only allows numbers in the reference section put in your AHB member number.

Big Thanks to Sqyre for the help on the spreadsheet

Looking forward to meeting you all. :icon_chickcheers: 




Dan


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer

corrected
View attachment QLDBulkBuyNov2008.pdf


----------



## Screwtop

clean brewer said:


> Hey Screwy,
> Is it alright if you picked up my 3 sacks for me and I can come pick them up from Gympie??
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Hey Sunshine, here is a list of my Grains, changed BB Wheat to Weyerman Pale Wheat..
> 
> 1 x Weyerman Pale Wheat Malt = $72.60
> 1 x Marris Otter Floor Malted = $77.00
> 1 x Barret Burston Galaxy = $44.00
> 
> *TOTAL =$193.60
> 
> *Cheers




No worries, will take yours on to Gympie for collection.

Screwy


----------



## TidalPete

Sunshine_Brewer said:


> Tidal Pete I have managed to get your half sack of Rye if your still interested.



Thanks Sunshine_B, I'll grab the 1\2 sack of Rye. Still willing to split 50\50 if anyone else wants some?

TP :beer:


----------



## AndySmith

sunshine and i are splitting the other half

Edit: the other half of the sack of grain that is


----------



## Carbonator

No intention to hijack this thread, but is there any call for Dextrose (very low sediment sugar alternative) or Multidextrin (adds body/thickener) in this area?

I found a good source on the south side of Brissy. Have just bought a 25Kg bag of Dextrose to start with (will last me a long time). Cost me $26! Am willing to part-out if your local!

The Multidextrin is about $30 for 25Kg but didn't buy it yet.

Also have a lead on Non-Dairy Creamer (90% fat), but that's just a thought @ about $7 a Kg!


----------



## kram

$26 for 25kg? You're kidding haha.

A mate would be interested in that quantity if it's a regular score and you could supply the details.


----------



## Carbonator

kram said:


> $26 for 25kg? You're kidding haha.



Not at all "kidding"! It's the going rate in 25Kg bags. Probably cheaper by the tonne!

Just send me a PM with land line contact details.


----------



## bindi

Paid ASAP.

Thanks Sunshine Brewer.


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer

View attachment QLDBulkBuyNov2008.pdf

just some updates and a friendly bump!


----------



## AndySmith

paid, thanks sunshine


----------



## TidalPete

Paid & identified by my forum number.
Many thanks SB.

TP :beer:


----------



## Ross

Sunshine_Brewer said:


> Well finally the list is full so here it is.
> View attachment 22347
> 
> 
> Please check your entries.
> 
> Tidal Pete I have managed to get your half sack of Rye if your still interested.
> The bulk grain will not be ordered until the 15Nov as the BB ale wont be available until then. Im hoping we will be ready to go and have everything sorted.
> Pick up should be the following Sat 22nd Nov if that agrees with everybody inc. Ross, otherwise we could delay the purchase and pick it up on case swap day but I think that's pushing the envelope.
> 
> I will also PM with Bank Account details sometime today.
> 
> When making payment please put your AHB *Nickname* in the reference section so i know who you are.
> If your bank only allows numbers in the reference section put in your AHB member number.
> 
> Big Thanks to Sqyre for the help on the spreadsheet
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all. :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan


]\

Grain is ordered - Hopefully leaving Melbourne on the 18th when the BB ale arrives. Delivery here Friday for Saturday pick up.
I'll confirm next week that all is on schedule.

cheers Ross


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer

Thanks for the update Ross, sound's like ale is running smooth.

Here is the current list with payments received in green.
View attachment QLDBulkBuyNov2008.pdf

Ill update daily from now until transfer!


cheers

SB


----------



## bradsbrew

Paid. Thanks again Sunshine.

Cheers Brad


----------



## Screwtop

Paid, thanks Sunshine Brewer. PM sent with details.


----------



## clean brewer

Hey Sunshine,

Just transferred money so ill be paid.. Thanks

Come on Grain... :beerbang:


----------



## jlm

Paid here....


----------



## Snow

Ok...might be a bit of a stretch, but.... is it too late for me to get on this bandwagon? I'd love a bag of TF Marris Otter.  

Cheers - Snow


----------



## NickB

Will be paying when I get paid over the next day or so.

Cheers


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer

sorry snow too late! there will probably be another in the not too distant future...

Updated payments for today.

View attachment QLDBulkBuyNov2008.pdf


cheers

SB


----------



## NickB

I'm paid up as well.

Thanks SB!

Cheers


----------



## kram

Paid!


----------



## mossyrocks

Paid.

Thanks.


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer

Well not long to go now!

View attachment QLDBulkBuyNov2008.pdf


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer

Gday All,

The grain should be arriving friday, so the Saturday pick up is on. I will be there in the morning to organise the half sacks etc... when is everyone intending to be there?
Also can anyone with spare sacks bring them along.

cheers

Dan


----------



## jimmy01

Sunshine_Brewer said:


> Gday All,
> 
> The grain should be arriving friday, so the Saturday pick up is on. I will be there in the morning to organise the half sacks etc... when is everyone intending to be there?
> Also can anyone with spare sacks bring them along.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dan



Hi Dan

Can get there after 0930. Whatever time suits you. I have a couple of spare sacks I can bring

Cheers
Dave


----------



## TidalPete

Sunshine_Brewer said:


> Gday All,
> 
> The grain should be arriving friday, so the Saturday pick up is on. I will be there in the morning to organise the half sacks etc... when is everyone intending to be there?
> Also can anyone with spare sacks bring them along.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dan



I can only find two empty sacks so I will bring them both along with my fishing scales to help with the splits. 
As I will only be there for a limited time it might be best if someone else brought scales as well unless of course, you have this organised already SB???

TP :beer:


----------



## bradsbrew

What time will you be there Sunshine. I have only got two empty sacks.

Cheers Brad


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer

bradsbrew said:


> What time will you be there Sunshine. I have only got two empty sacks.
> 
> Cheers Brad



Ill be there at 10am.

Tidal what time are you planning for? I have some scales I will bring as well.


----------



## jlm

Well I'm hoping to get down at 9, have a busy day 'cause I'm now moving on this saturday (where is the smiley pointing a gun to its head?) instead of.... well see the case swap thread. Have only got the one split with bradsbrew so if no-one's around I'll bag it and label it and will have to go, things to do.


----------



## mossyrocks

I'll bring 2 or 3 sacks and leave them but I will have to get there early and grab my single sack and go.

What is the earliest people can turn up Ross?

Cheers


----------



## NickB

Hmm, I've got 2 sacks and could potentially grab them on the way to work if I can get in early enough... Unless anyone traveling to anywhere near Everton Park can drop them to me at work??

Cheers


----------



## Screwtop

Will be there around 11am, can all brewers wanting me to collect their grain for Sunny Coast and North please PM me.

Screwy

PS: Have a few sacks to bring for splits


----------



## Bribie G

Sunshine_Brewer said:


> ........there will probably be another in the not too distant future...



I'll be buying several (milled) grain bills from Ross to keep me going till about mid Jan, while I get my Marga Mill up and running, any chance of a January buy or is it likely to be later than that?


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer

BribieG said:


> I'll be buying several (milled) grain bills from Ross to keep me going till about mid Jan, while I get my Marga Mill up and running, any chance of a January buy or is it likely to be later than that?



I know something was said in the last bulk buy about doing it again in Jan, so just pop the question when the time arises.

cheers

SB


----------



## Ross

Grain's all here guys.....

see you tomorrow.

cheers Ross


----------



## JoeG

Screwtop said:


> Will be there around 11am, can all brewers wanting me to collect their grain for Sunny Coast and North please PM me.
> 
> Screwy
> 
> PS: Have a few sacks to bring for splits



Love your work Screwy - PM sent.


----------



## Screwtop

OK, so far collecting for Batz, Bindi, Clean Brewer and JoeG

Any more takers?


----------



## NickB

Hey Ross, how early can we rock up?

Also, is anyone Northside collecting tomorrow? PM if you are...


cheers


----------



## TidalPete

NickB said:


> Hey Ross, how early can we rock up?
> 
> cheers



Nick,

What time does CraftBrewer open?  
TP :beer:


----------



## NickB

LOL, 9 I think Pete...But so does my work 

Just might have to be late I think 

Cheers


----------



## Ross

NickB said:


> LOL, 9 I think Pete...But so does my work
> 
> Just might have to be late I think
> 
> Cheers




8.00 am definately - But probably here shortly after 7am (no guarentee though), call 1st if coming early 0412 666952

cheers Ross


----------



## bradsbrew

Thanks Dan for organising this round of bulk buy, huge effort. Cant wait to get this golden promise in the fermenter.

And also for Pete for doing the splits much appreciated, forgot to try that brew while i was there.

Cheers to Ross once again.


----------



## jimmy01

bradsbrew said:


> Thanks Dan for organising this round of bulk buy, huge effort. Cant wait to get this golden promise in the fermenter.
> 
> And also for Pete for doing the splits much appreciated, forgot to try that brew while i was there.
> 
> Cheers to Ross once again.




Second that. Got my bag of MO and Weyer Pils

Thanks to Dan Ross & Pete.

Cheers
Jimmy


----------



## mossyrocks

Many thanks to all involved.

Cheers.


----------



## NickB

Thanks to SB for organising, and to Pete for doing the splits. Good to catch up wit you again mate!


----------



## Paul H

mossyrocks said:


> Many thanks to all involved.
> 
> Cheers.



+1


----------



## Batz

mossyrocks said:


> Many thanks to all involved.
> 
> Cheers.




Yes cheers guys
And I'll be ready for another come January,I could have done with more this time but the depression and all.

Batz


----------



## Screwtop

Thanks to SB for the organising, Tidal Pete for the splits, and of course Ross and co. Malt for Sunshine Coast and North Brewers is safely in the shed here for collection, will be taking Batz and Clean Brewers grain North on Tue.


----------

